# Vaulted ceiling



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What does your lighting supplier say?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> What does your lighting supplier say?


Mumbles and looks the other way.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

99cents said:


> I don't normally do new houses but this is a GC's own house.
> 
> It has a 6/12 vault. I am putting Lotus Lights elsewhere but want to put cans in the vault. I don't want to have a mix of baffles and Lotus Lights. Will a 6" gimbal work with that slope and, if so, do you have recommendations?


I don't think it would work , however , I have had 
Juno 6-12 recess housings converted to LED lights
(not just screwing in an LED bulb) but the whole 
driver is built inside and comes equiped with the
Lens cover ...idid (6) of them & was pricy.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

99cents said:


> Mumbles and looks the other way.


Find one that speaks English, pay's attention, and wants your money.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Ask the supply house for the name & phone number of the rep for that brand. They all have them and it's their job to answer your questions to make sure you get good service.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don’t bother waiting for the lighting designers, I’ll grow old and die. Lotus has gimbals, check out a couple of common trims, the slope cans, and gimbals. See what the angle is and choose one.


----------



## LeboElectric (Apr 9, 2018)

i don't think it would work.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> Ask the supply house for the name & phone number of the rep for that brand. They all have them and it's their job to answer your questions to make sure you get good service.


I know all those bandits. I used to be one myself. I trust myself more than them.


----------

